
The Global Price Tag for 100 Percent Renewable Energy: $73T - chmaynard
https://e360.yale.edu/digest/the-global-price-tag-for-100-percent-renewable-energy-73-trillion
======
erentz
> In the U.S., reaching 100 percent renewable energy by 2050 will require an
> investment of $7.8 trillion. It will involve building 288,000 new 5-megawatt
> (MW) wind turbines and 16,000 100-MW solar farms...

I know it’s a contentious topic, but what would the equivalent cost be to do
just do this with nuclear as France did in the 80s?

Very back of the napkin says we’d be talking something in the vicinity of 500
new reactors at $5b a piece. That’s only $2.5 trillion so a third the price.

